
Standard for Public Code – a guide for cities and governments - eightstad
https://standard.publiccode.net/
======
eightstad
Quotes from introduction:

"The Standard for Public Code is a set of criteria that supports public
organizations in developing and maintaining software and policy together.

Anyone developing software or policy for a public purpose can use this
standard to work towards higher quality public services that are more cost
effective, with less risk and more control."

"Definition of public code

Public code is both civic code (like policy or regulation) and computer source
code (such as software and algorithms) executed in a public context, by humans
or machines. Public code is explicitly distinct from regular software because
it operates under fundamentally different circumstances and expectations."

